# Sunday Morning Recording



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is an idea I had put forth a little while ago...I re recorded it and added some electric guitar.I didn't add any bass guitar as it is at work. 

I used my Taylor GSRS recordered with a AT 3035
65 Relic Strat Straight into 69 Deluxe Reverb recordered with AT 3035.

I used Nuendo and recorded at a rate of 96000 24 bit..Then Mixed down.

Thoughts and comments would be greatly appreciated! Enjoy!

http://members.shaw.ca/davidanddebbie/guitars%20canada/ballader.wma


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds really nice! I really like the tone on the electric. Acoustic sounds great as well. What kind of preamp are you using?


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks!

I'm using a EuroTrack 6242A Mixing Console. I don't think the pre's are anything special but they get the job done. I placed my Audio Technica 3035 about 1 1/2 feet and about 6 inches away my deluxe. I really like the live open sound it generates.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I like it, especially the accoustic work.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

So, you did record the acoustic using only 1 mic? Pretty decent job!! Really it sounds very nice. I should post some of my recordings using my Apex 460 and my Takamine, it's not bad at all. I stopped recording my stuff for a while but you are giving me a boost to start again! Did you put any effects or eq on this?

Sounds really great!


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

That's great stuff.
Your acoustic work really reflects your avatar (as well as the whole tune), I can hear Mr. Di Miola coming forth in some parts.
And the sound is as great.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

dufe32 said:


> So, you did record the acoustic using only 1 mic? Pretty decent job!! Really it sounds very nice. I should post some of my recordings using my Apex 460 and my Takamine, it's not bad at all. I stopped recording my stuff for a while but you are giving me a boost to start again! Did you put any effects or eq on this?
> 
> Sounds really great!


Yup. My Audio Technica has pretty good response for acoustic instruments so I am pretty happy with it. As for effects, there isn't a whole lot. I compressed the acoustic a bit and added reverb. I also rolled of the bottom on all the guitars around 50hz. I did some high selving eq aswell to give the mix more space.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

TheTallCoolOne said:


> That's great stuff.
> Your acoustic work really reflects your avatar (as well as the whole tune), I can hear Mr. Di Miola coming forth in some parts.
> And the sound is as great.


If you ever get the chance or maybe you have already check out Elegant Gypsy. Mr. Dimeola rips it up pretty good:rockon2:


----------



## Stereoface (Feb 21, 2007)

Sweet tune, musicallity wise. Great Cadences + harmonies in there


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Stereoface said:


> Sweet tune, musicallity wise. Great Cadences + harmonies in there


Thanks!

I have updated the tune and added bass....


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> If you ever get the chance or maybe you have already check out Elegant Gypsy. Mr. Dimeola rips it up pretty good:rockon2:


Oh yeah! I got introduced to this album a very long time ago and it is one of my all time favorite.
Running With The Devil is a Master piece.


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

wow , you are a very talented fellow for sure . Really nice vibe on the acoustic (as every one has mentioned )Question for ya, what are you using for drums ? They sound awesome. 
john


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

TheTallCoolOne said:


> Oh yeah! I got introduced to this album a very long time ago and it is one of my all time favorite.
> Running With The Devil is a Master piece.


I think you mean "Race with Devil on Spanish Highway"? :wink:


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks! The drums were created with Acid Pro. I have a pretty extensive loops library and this one was from my latin percussion folder.

cheers,

David


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I think you mean "Race with Devil on Spanish Highway"? :wink:


I stand corrected. :wave: 
I haven't looked at the record pocket in a long time but it is on regular turn around in my playlist. :food-smiley-004:


----------

